# Has anyone had problems like this with their Kioti UTV?



## tractorlover

Hi,
In April, I bought a new Kioti Mechron 2200 UTV from my local dealer. The first day I had it, I was backing up and a stick went up into the front-right CVC boot and it knocked the boot off (metal strap and all). Grease went everywhere. I put a nylon tie strap on it to hold it until the dealer could get the part in. When they received the part, it was not a metal one (like the original), but instead, another nylon tie strap. . . 

So, I just left it alone and didn't worry about switching the nylon straps. Within a week, the boot came off again. This time, i just put a normal (car) CVC metal boot strap on. This solution lasted for about 3 weeks until the boot came off again.

So, at 200+hrs. it needed serviced and the local dealer took it away to service it.

They put a their new nylon strap on it, and it came off within a day. So, they just had one of their service guys come out and put our other metal strap on. So Far, so good. it's been about 2 weeks since they put it on. Not getting my hopes up though.

I guess my question is: Has this problem happened to anyone else?

Another question:

When driving the UTV uphill, it acts like it loses power and jerks out of gear and right back into gear again. I thought it was maybe because we weren't pushing the gear shift completely into "LOW", BUT I found out that it was in gear the whole way and it's still doing it.

Has this happened to anyone before?? 

Are there any solutions and/or known causes to these problems? 

Thanks,
Troy


----------



## Gyu

Troy, Are you certain that your machine isn't equipped with a reverse override feature...or maybe a hydrostatic clutch? 

Ted


----------

